# Lightroom Mobile and the "perpetual licence" LR



## davidedric (Jun 28, 2014)

I just upgraded my "perpetual" LR to 5.5, and was immediately invited to log on to Lightroom Mobile, which I duly did though I thought it is only available through CC.

I can't do anything with it, since I don't have an iPad, but does that mean I have it, or would I need the CC licence to be able to get the actual mobile app?

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 28, 2014)

There's a 30-day trial included with the perpetual license version, giving you the opportunity to try LR mobile, and to see if it might fit into your workflow. If you like it and want to use it beyond the trial period, then you would have to subscribe to CC in order to do so.

If the "Lightroom Mobile" identity plate bothers you, click the small down arrow immediately to the right of it and you'll have the option to use either the standard ID plate or your own personalized one.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks ,  Jim


----------

